
Chemists discover way to make new nitrogen products 'out of thin air' - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-chemists-nitrogen-products-thin-air.html
======
tgflynn
The title is very strange because it fits the Haber process which was
discovered over 100 years ago. It turns out the article is about applications
considerably narrower than just "nitrogen products" in general.

------
bookofjoe
>Coupling dinitrogen and hydrocarbons through aryl migration

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2565-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2565-5)

